# BSDinstall question  on my Sun Fire v490



## dqsuper (Nov 1, 2011)

I used the FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-sparc64-dvd1.iso

```
{2} ok boot cdrom
Boot device: /pci@8,700000/ide@6/cdrom@0,0:f  File and args: 
 
>> FreeBSD/sparc64 boot block
   Boot path:   /pci@8,700000/ide@6/cdrom@0,0:f
   Boot loader: /boot/loader
Consoles: Open Firmware console  

Booting with sun4u support.
Boot path set to /pci@8,700000/ide@6/cdrom@0,0:a

FreeBSD/sparc64 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.0
(root@araz.cse.buffalo.edu, Thu Feb 17 03:05:26 UTC 2011)
bootpath="/pci@8,700000/ide@6/cdrom@0,0:a"
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf 
/boot/kernel/kernel data=0x9d3748+0x7f668 syms=[0x8+0xa9db8+0x8+0x9c673]
/
Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...               
jumping to kernel entry at 0xc0088000.
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 06:57:44 UTC 2011
    [email]root@araz.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC sparc64
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8367235072 (7979 MB)
cpu0: Sun Microsystems UltraSparc-IV+ Processor (1500.00 MHz CPU)
cpu1: Sun Microsystems UltraSparc-IV+ Processor (1500.00 MHz CPU)
cpu2: Sun Microsystems UltraSparc-IV+ Processor (1500.00 MHz CPU)
cpu3: Sun Microsystems UltraSparc-IV+ Processor (1500.00 MHz CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_1000>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_1040>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_1040_it>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_1080>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_1080_it>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_12160>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_12160_it>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_2100>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_2200>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_2300>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_2322>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_2400>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_2400_multi>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_2500>
ispfw: registered firmware <isp_2500_multi>
kbd0 at kbdmux0
nexus0: <Open Firmware Nexus device>
pcib0: <Sun Host-PCI bridge> mem 0x40004700000-0x40004717fff,0x40004410000-0x4000441004f,0x7ffee000000-0x7ffee0000ff irq 563,560,561,564 on nexus0
pcib0: Schizo, version 7, IGN 0x8, bus B, 33MHz
pcib0: DVMA map: 0xc0000000 to 0xffffffff 131072 entries, streaming buffer
pcib0: [FILTER]
pcib0: [FILTER]
pci0: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <Sun Host-PCI bridge> mem 0x40004600000-0x40004617fff,0x40004410000-0x4000441004f,0x7ffec000000-0x7ffec0000ff irq 562,560,561,564 on nexus0
pcib1: Schizo, version 7, IGN 0x8, bus A, 66MHz
Timecounter "pcib1" frequency 150000000 Hz quality 100
pcib1: DVMA map: 0xc0000000 to 0xffffffff 131072 entries, streaming buffer
pcib1: [FILTER]
pcib1: [FILTER]
pcib1: [FILTER]
pcib1: [FILTER]
pcib1: [FILTER]
pci1: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <Sun Host-PCI bridge> mem 0x40004f00000-0x40004f17fff,0x40004c10000-0x40004c1004f,0x7ffea000000-0x7ffea0000ff irq 627,624,625,628 on nexus0
pcib2: Schizo, version 7, IGN 0x9, bus B, 33MHz
pcib2: DVMA map: 0xc0000000 to 0xffffffff 131072 entries, streaming buffer
pcib2: [FILTER]
pcib2: [FILTER]
pci2: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib2
ebus0: <PCI-EBus3 bridge> mem 0x7d000000-0x7dffffff,0x7e000000-0x7e7fffff at device 1.0 on pci2
pcib3: <Sun Host-PCI bridge> mem 0x40004e00000-0x40004e17fff,0x40004c10000-0x40004c1004f,0x7ffe8000000-0x7ffe80000ff irq 626,624,625,628 on nexus0
pcib3: Schizo, version 7, IGN 0x9, bus A, 66MHz
Timecounter "pcib3" frequency 150000000 Hz quality 100
pcib3: DVMA map: 0xc0000000 to 0xffffffff 131072 entries, streaming buffer
pcib3: [FILTER]
pcib3: [FILTER]
pcib3: [FILTER]
pcib3: [FILTER]
pcib3: [FILTER]
pci3: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib3
nexus0: <memory-controller> mem 0x40000400000-0x40000400047 type memory-controller (no driver attached)
nexus0: <memory-controller> mem 0x40001400000-0x40001400047 type memory-controller (no driver attached)
cas0: <NS DP83065 Saturn Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0x200000-0x3fffff at device 3.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on cas0
nsgphy0: <DP83865 10/100/1000 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
nsgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
cas0: 16kB RX FIFO, 9kB TX FIFO
cas0: Ethernet address: 00:14:4f:26:46:bd
cas0: [FILTER]
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x300-0x3ff mem 0x8000000-0xfffffff,0x400000-0x40ffff at device 5.0 on pci0
atapci0: <SiI (CMD) 646U2 UDMA33 controller> port 0x400-0x407,0x418-0x41b,0x410-0x417,0x408-0x40b,0x420-0x42f at device 6.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: HW has secondary channel disabled
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
isp0: <Qlogic ISP 2312 PCI FC-AL Adapter> port 0x300-0x3ff mem 0x100000-0x100fff at device 1.0 on pci1
isp0: [ITHREAD]
cas1: <NS DP83065 Saturn Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0x200000-0x3fffff at device 2.0 on pci1
miibus1: <MII bus> on cas1
nsgphy1: <DP83865 10/100/1000 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
nsgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
cas1: 16kB RX FIFO, 9kB TX FIFO
cas1: Ethernet address: 00:14:4f:26:7d:e3
cas1: [FILTER]
ebus0: <flashprom> addr 0-0x1fffff (no driver attached)
ebus0: <bbc> addr 0x100000000-0x1000fffff (no driver attached)
ebus0: <power> addr 0x10030002e-0x10030002f,0x100300600-0x100300607 (no driver attached)
ebus0: <i2c> addr 0x10000002e-0x10000002f,0x10000002d irq 35 (no driver attached)
ebus0: <i2c> addr 0x100000030-0x100000031 irq 35 (no driver attached)
rtc0: <Real-Time Clock> addr 0x100300070-0x100300071 irq 36 on ebus0
ebus0: <gpio> addr 0x100300600-0x100300607 (no driver attached)
ebus0: <pmc> addr 0x100300700-0x100300701 (no driver attached)
uart0: <16550 or compatible> addr 0x1003062f8-0x1003062ff irq 46 on ebus0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <16550 or compatible> addr 0x1003083f8-0x1003083ff irq 45 on ebus0
uart1: [FILTER]
scc0: <Siemens SAB 82532 dual channel SCC> addr 0x100400000-0x10040007f irq 34 on ebus0
scc0: [FILTER]
uart2: <SAB 82532 v3.2, channel A> on scc0
uart2: [FILTER]
uart2: CTS oflow
uart2: console (9600,n,8,1)
uart3: <SAB 82532 v3.2, channel B> on scc0
uart3: [FILTER]
uart3: CTS oflow
ohci0: <Sun PCIO-2 USB controller> mem 0x1000000-0x1007fff at device 1.3 on pci2
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <Sun PCIO-2 USB controller> on ohci0
cas2: <Sun Cassini+ Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0x200000-0x3fffff at device 2.0 on pci2
miibus2: <MII bus> on cas2
brgphy0: <BCM5401 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus2
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
cas2: 16kB RX FIFO, 9kB TX FIFO
cas2: Ethernet address: 00:03:ba:f1:56:43
cas2: [FILTER]
cas3: <Sun Cassini+ Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0x200000-0x3fffff at device 1.0 on pci3
miibus3: <MII bus> on cas3
brgphy1: <BCM5401 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus3
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
cas3: 16kB RX FIFO, 9kB TX FIFO
cas3: Ethernet address: 00:03:ba:f1:56:42
cas3: [FILTER]
isp1: <Qlogic ISP 2200 PCI FC-AL Adapter> port 0x300-0x3ff mem 0x400000-0x400fff at device 2.0 on pci3
isp1: [ITHREAD]
isp1: invalid NVRAM header
isp1: invalid NVRAM header
isp1: bad frame length (0) from NVRAM- using 1024
isp1: bad execution throttle of 0- using 16
nexus0: <syscons> type unknown (no driver attached)
panic: cpu_initclocks: could not determine STICK frequency
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc070256c at cpu_initclocks+0xcc
#1 0xc0392480 at initclocks+0x40
#2 0xc038f2b0 at mi_startup+0x1d0
#3 0xc0088028 at btext+0x28
Uptime: 1s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```
Does anyone have any suggestionsï¼thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2011)

Try posting your issue to the freebsd-sparc64@ mailinglist.


----------



## dqsuper (Nov 2, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try posting your issue to the freebsd-sparc64@ mailinglist.



thanksï¼


----------



## mmoll (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe you can try a 9.0-RC ISO.
If this also doesn't work, freebsd-sparc64@ might indeed be the best place.


----------



## mmoll (Nov 15, 2011)

FYI, this is fixed in more recent (post 8.2-RELEASE) 8-STABLE and 9, see http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-sparc64/2011-May/007865.html


----------

